# XCode -  Web Developing



## onqun (Aug 26, 2009)

is it possible to build a project in Xcode. What I mean is, In visual studio or Dreamweaver. You split the screen so you know what you are doing also you can check the errors.

Thank You!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 26, 2009)

What?

So... do you want to use XCode?  Or do you want to use Visual Studio?  Or do you want to use Dreamweaver?

Or are you trying to make XCode look/behave like Visual Studio or Dreamweaver?  Or are you trying to get Visual Studio/Dreamweaver to look/behave like XCode?

XCode has a "single window" mode which negates the need for multiple windows for different things/palettes/etc., but I'm going to have to ask you to please restate the question in clearer terms if this is not what you're trying to ask.


----------



## onqun (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello I apology. 
I meant "Or are you trying to make XCode look/behave like Visual Studio or Dreamweaver? "


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2009)

In XCode's preferences, under "General," there is an option to change the "Layout" between the three following options:

1) Default
2) Condensed
3) All-in-one

If you want one-window development, maybe "All-in-one" is the option you're looking for.


----------



## onqun (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for your answer. I am taking web designing class thats why I asked. Would you also tell me. How can I open a HTML project and Build and view it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2009)

XCode is not geared toward HTML development.

There is no "building" an HTML project like there is in building a native OS X application.  "Building" a project is basically "compiling" one or more source code files into a binary executable.  Web design... or more specifically... HTML design has no "building" or "compiling."

If you're looking to do web design, XCode is not the environment you want to use.


----------



## onqun (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you would you recommend me any softwares?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2009)

If you're learning how to hand-write HTML from scratch, then nothing beats a good text editor... TextEdit, BBEdit, TextWrangler, etc.  If you can't write and understand HTML by hand, then a WYSIWYG editor like Dreamweaver (in some respects) won't do you any good.

What does the curriculum look like for the web design class -- are you required to write and understand HTML?  JavaScript?  If you can give me more insight into how the class is structured, perhaps I can recommend a good program to assist with your class.


----------

